# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Liikenne Lakkapää

## nickr

Liikenne Lakkapää hoitaa lentopallon EM-kisojen kuljetukset Tampereella. Paikallinen toimija ei kuitenkaan ole kyseessä, vaan yrityksen kotipaikka on Lahti. Mistään en kuitenkaan löytänyt kalustolistaa tälle yritykselle. 

Turkin joukkueen autona oli FLE-354, Scania OmniExpress, muiden joukkueiden autoja en ole vielä itse nähnyt.

----------


## onni

Tosiaan Lakkapää hoitaa näitä, kalustolistaa löytyy phototransista: http://phototrans.eu/autobusy.php?s=...C3%A4het%C3%A4 ja bussidatasta: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=1439470863

----------


## nickr

Nyt on tullut kaikkien joukkueiden autot nähtyä, joten kerään havaintoni tähän:

- Pohjois-Makedonian joukkueen auto on GMO-662, Volvo 9700H
- Hollannin joukkueen auto on ENN-483, Scania Touring HD
- Espanjan joukkueen auto on JKE-130, MAN Lion's Coach, joka on sattumalta samaan aikaan Nettikoneessa myynnissä: https://www.nettikone.com/man/lion-coach-l/1986345, ei ollut myöskään Lakkapään kalustolistassa Phototransissa. 
- Suomen joukkueen auto BSY-307, Scania OmniExpress
- Venäjän joukkueen auto OVA-240, Volvo 9700HD

Turkin joukkueen auto tulikin mainittua jo edellisessä viestissä.

----------

